# Brake lever recommendation for cantilever brakes



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been riding my rigid mtb with slicks, but I'm planning on converting to singlespeed. Since that negates the complexity of shifters on a drop bar, I'm also planning on putting on drop bars and brake levers so my riding positions can be similar to my road bike.

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive brand/set of levers that is compatible with cantilever style brakes? Thanks!


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Here you go...Tektro = cheap & functional. Has the quick-release built into the lever, which is nice for canti's so you don't have to mess w/ the straddle cable to get your wheels in/out.

http://www.amazon.com/Tektro-Bicycle-Brake-Levers-Standard/dp/B000AO9M7S


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

xxxxx


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep. Those Tektros are a good choice. The hoods are similar in shape to Campy Ergo, which most people find comfortable, and mechanically they work fine.

FYI, any road lever is compatible with cantilever brakes. Direct-pull brakes (v-brakes) require a different amount of cable pull, and won't work with drop-bar levers, unless you add a cam device to change the pull ratio.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks good. Thanks for the suggestion and responses!


----------

